

This is why I stopped using Yahoo search - conductr
http://blog.intercom.io/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Google-HighStreet.jpg

======
dredmorbius
If I'm reading you properly: "what Google is doing to its search results page,
now, is what first drove me _away_ from Yahoo search, when it was doing the
same damned thing back in 1999".

Would that be accurate?

In this case, 30 words is worth more than a picture.

------
ravivyas
The real question is why were you using Yahoo search all this while :)

~~~
conductr
Haha, should have specified. This is why I quit using Yahoo search back in
1999.

